# Neat book



## Schroedc (May 6, 2018)

Found this today in a used bookstore. From 1946.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2018)

Anything on the inside worth noting? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (May 7, 2018)

Very cool! wonder why the war department was publishing such books.....


----------



## Karl_TN (May 7, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! wonder why the war department was publishing such books.....



This was done to help the young military guys learn a trade skill after they came back from the war. The military purchased a lot of nice shop equipment like Oliver Jointers, Oliver Planers, Delta Unisaws and South Bend lathes, etc... around this same time period. I've been able to buy some of this equipment at government auction for pennies on the dollar.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Schroedc (May 7, 2018)

I've also got the watchmakers books they put out during and after the war

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 7, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Anything on the inside worth noting? Chuck



Actually, there are plans for quite a few pieces of furniture. And a lot of woodshop basics. Very little if anything on hand tool usage though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

